

Moog Schematics - happyscrappy
http://moogfoundation.org/schematics/

======
asgeir
I Dream of Wires gives a fascinating glimpse into the history of the analog
synthesizer and the current state of the scene:
[http://www.idreamofwires.org/](http://www.idreamofwires.org/)

~~~
dmicah
This is more just the modular synthesizer scene; modular stuff isn't
necessarily analog and analog stuff isn't necessarily modular.

------
beat
Manufactured electronics were really different in those pre-robot, pre-SMD
days. As a musician, I have old amps and synths that are really fascinating
internally. My favorite guitar amp is a 1977 Mesa/BOOGIE. There are a couple
of "gimmick capacitors" wired into the circuit here and there to control
oscillations in the high-voltage, high gain circuits (tube amps have 400+
volts in them!). Someone did those manually, in the shop. Really handmade.

~~~
tacos
Look at the Hammond Novachord in the 1930s if you want to have your mind
blown. And of course Western Electric. Both those companies achieved scale far
beyond what most people can imagine today.

~~~
plug
I just looked it up on YouTube. There's a great video showing the guts of one
here[0]. I concur, pretty mind blowing. So many tubes!

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BNvemnifWc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BNvemnifWc)

------
ChickeNES
The schematics and service manual (which includes a theory of operation
section) for the Minimoog are readily available online. A few years back I
redrew the schematics in Eagle, laid out the PCBs, and built a Minimoog clone.
I really need to put the Eagle files online somewhere.

------
deutronium
I saw this recently

[http://www.theremin.info/-/viewpub/tid/10/pid/58](http://www.theremin.info/-/viewpub/tid/10/pid/58)

While looking for Theremin schematics, it purports to be the Moog Etherwave
schematic

------
vermooten
Holy fucking shit! I would have given my left nut for these in the 1970s.

------
smhenderson
It's amazing how many people were influenced by Moog over the years.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Moog_synthesizer_playe...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Moog_synthesizer_players)

I consider myself a big music fan, lot's of genres and I like to get to know
the people involved as much as possible but I'd sadly never even heard of Bob
Moog until he died in 2005.

Check out the list, I'm sure you'll find someone on there you like!

------
namwen
When I was younger, one of my dad's best friends was a hacker / electrical
engineer who worked primarily with Moogs. He would service Moogs for very well
known musicians if they were in the area, but was more well known for his
modifications. I remember one story my dad would tell about some new keyboard
they released, and within a few days he had modified it to makes hundreds more
sounds than it was already capable of. Cool guy.

------
ChuckMcM
Not too dissimilar for the modules in my Arrick [1] synthesizer, except op-
amps :-). I got to play a nice model 15 at USC when I took the Electronic
Music class there.

[1] [http://synthesizers.com](http://synthesizers.com)

------
ctdonath
Funny how I find this link just as I'm listening to Tangerine Dream's _Green
Desert_ album after a couple decades.

------
blt
No lowpass filter though :( (not that I expected one.)

~~~
SN76477
I would guess that the modern moog filter is a lot different than it once was.
It is still a smooth and delicious filter, but they tend to have some drive
circuit that allows for asymmetrical clipping.

The Sub 37 is a real beauty.

[http://www.moogmusic.com/products/phattys/sub-37](http://www.moogmusic.com/products/phattys/sub-37)

------
ENTP
Love moog

~~~
qohen
If you share that sentiment and want to hear some music _a la Moog_ , Moog
Cookbook [0] has a bunch of tunes on Grooveshark [1] , etc.

They were a duo that performed heavily Moog-ified alternative and classic rock
tunes while wearing space suits, _as a parody /tribute to the novelty "Moog
records" of the late 1960s and early 1970s._ [0].

I suppose one could see them as a Web 1.0 version of Daft Punk. :-)

If you have time for just one, their take [2] on Steppenwolf's "Born to Be
Wild" is probably a good intro to their oeuvre (their take [3] on Chicago's
"25 or 6 to 4" is also fun with a bit of clever).

Enjoy.

P.S. A Moog Cookbook interview [4]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Moog_Cookbook](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Moog_Cookbook)

[1]
[http://grooveshark.com/#!/search?q=moog%20cookbook](http://grooveshark.com/#!/search?q=moog%20cookbook)

[2]
[http://grooveshark.com/#!/s/Born+To+Be+Wild/3e7Uum?src=5](http://grooveshark.com/#!/s/Born+To+Be+Wild/3e7Uum?src=5)

[3]
[http://grooveshark.com/s/25+Or+6+To+4/3Ifoax?src=5](http://grooveshark.com/s/25+Or+6+To+4/3Ifoax?src=5)

[4]
[http://www.chunklet.com/index.cfm?section=article&IssueID=9&...](http://www.chunklet.com/index.cfm?section=article&IssueID=9&ID=69)

